# Desierto de Los Leones



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Wen't yesterday for a ride there with no plan than just "ride till it becomes flat..." or something like that, took the fire road to zedilo's cabin and then just kept riding till the end of that road to El Pozo, nice place but didn't found any clear road or singletrack to continue so wen't back near las quecas from there I began to climb as someone told me there was a road that crossed some dams (sp?)... well I failed to find the crossing as it just went up. At one point I decided to go back founded the crossing and the damned dam, it seems this road continues to the "fourth dinamo" as one local guy told me; tempted to continue the ride I checked my watter supply.. empty! the odometer read 40 km and I would venture that to El cuarto Dinamo It would be at least 20 - 25 km... then riding to Miguel Angel de Quevedo, find a metro station... but the sky was blue, the grass was green and I still felt like I could keep ridding... Reason prevailed and went home, really a beautifull day to ride, maybe next week I'll try it again or maybe I'll go Desierto - La Marquesa, Wheeeeeee! 4hrs. of fun, 45 km and $20 later the City seems such a foreign place to be.

El Rivas
ps. yes, no pictures, still don't have a computer!
ps2. anyone has done the ride from Desierto to 4o. Dinamo who can provide some pointers, distances, etc?


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

sounds like fun... I dont know the terrain but 40kms sounds like a lot of riding for my usual riding spots... sure sounds like fun being able to escape the city (lucky for me i live in provincia) 

btw, did u take the flux? is it ready yet?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice and long ride you got. I'm glad you enjoyed it. 

I ended up going to SNT, and felt bad about leaving you behind. The mechanic couldn't find the problem with my car, he spent (i´ve been told) three days looking for the failure with out success; until now it has been a "random" failure. At the end, the engine started on sunday morning and I took my chances. All went well until I got back home -the car failed again on me and leave me 40 mins out of the road (then it started functioning again "magically"). I have to sell that shait asap.

As for the ride, it was nice. We did the DH along with Tacu and 545; those kids are fast and fearless. At the end they give me confidence to do a ramp I was scared of, and hopefully next week I´ll do the 1.30m step (i´m such a wussss). It is nice to ride with skilled people and learn something from them. ....ohh.. and those chimpiras are sweet:thumbsup:; light (for a guy in a Norco), very solid, and with agressive geometry.

Again Arivas, sorry for not giving you a raite this time.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah it was a very fun evening, running the DH track 4 times is sweet as hell!!!!! Yeah!!!

I'm looking into racing on sunday on the Pana but too many spectators isnt good for me, I dont wanna get nervous. I'll try to go on Saturday to practice some ramps and try to have fun and cut that nervousism.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah! Sunday was tons of fun. I had never done 4 downhills before :eekster: It was a good amount of climbing with a lot of descending. Perfect :thumbsup: 
Ritopc actually lend me his norco for 1 shuttle.  It was very very fun. You can go through rocks like it was nothing. The bike seemed very stable. However, I did get over-confident in a fast curve and I superman endoed into the bushes  (dont worry ritopc, your bike just slipped to one side, I was the one who got catapulted ). I also nearly killed myself in a gap, since the top tube on that bike feels smaller. 
Im also probably doing that race. Its true you get twice as nervous with a lot of people, but when you nail something its twice as rewarding as well


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ....I also nearly killed myself in a gap, since the top tube on that bike feels smaller.
> ...


Yup, you are right. I'm not sure how long it is, but with the shorter stem and the slacker head angle you can almost hit your knees on the handlebar if you are attacking something pedaling out of the saddle. I like it being that short though.

Compared to my XC rig (22 in TT, with a 90mm stem), the norco feels a lot shorter.

Good luck on the competition to both of you, i am sure you´ll do fine.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, it was a fun ride just exploring the area to find other routes; here in Toluca only once or twice a month we ride a 40km+ loop usually you just end up feeling like c..ap! Maybe it was just one those good days, the legs feel fine, there is no plan and you just keep riding!
There are some advantages of the provincia but there are also some cons. like transportation, to the same thing here (Toluca) I would have to pay at least $180 which doesn't seem fair as it is only 20km!
The Flux is finished but for this ride I took the hardtail, I think next weekend I'm doing more or less the same but with the Flux there was this promissing climb... I have pictures but don't have a machine (till next weekend maybe!) where I can upload the pics, maybe I could try making an arange with Mr. Warp who needs a camera to portrait his last ugi atack...!
Hope to ride some time again in Puebla!

El Rivas
ps. Are you coming for the XC Marathon in S.N.T.?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

No worries! have I gone with the Jumping Band maybe I would just have chikened out every drop and jump! (guajolotes don't fly!). Maybe you can pm me about your car problems I could ask about it around here...
Glad you also had fun and better that the instructors were fun, I ride here with more experienced people but sometimes it can get trying!
Again don't sweat it about the raite, hope to ride with la banda one of this days, well, that and also the "Taquechis" of last time! =)

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Good luck to bith of you with the race! Maybe you could try going to practice like 2 days before, just don't get tired before the race and it will be easier to relax!
One of this days I'll try to get some flying lessons it's always good to learn other modes of riding!
Btw. I saw pedals at riders but no Azonic nor anything great, there was some Gt stuff at $160 and some others that I could not identify, maybe it's a matter of you giving a look... No bear traps either.

El Rivas


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

arivas said:


> ps. Are you coming for the XC Marathon in S.N.T.?


I havent heard about that one... Im not really a racer, in fact ive never raced, but im thinking about it... any more info on that?

thanx man


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey, you all!!

Arivas... my last UGI attack will take too long to get on the bike. One of my hubs ain't here yet and I still have to buy the rims and spokes (big chunk of money).

However, Rocky_Rene just took delivery of a F%&king incredible set of wheels... Hope Bulbs laced to DT XR4.1d's and Competition spokes... reasonably light, functional and "stealth blingy". Just by hand, his wheelset without rotors or cassette is lighter than my REAR WHEEL ALONE, with cassette and rotor. Impressive. I don't wanna know how light are Mada's wheels which have the same rims, but a hubset almost 200 grams lighter and lighter spokes. Rocky's got more engagement points, though.

We're a bunch of bling whores... no remedy for that... You Young'uns look and learn... Old people becomes chicken and whory. Don't follow our way, you're on the right track.

545 and Tacu... you guys rule! Damn... Wish I had the half of your guts... Good Luck on the Race!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I don't know from where I got the idea you were a racer, my bad! maybe just my Alz taking control... The race is August 27 on San Nicolas Tolapan (Ajusco) 30 km XC track (maybe it could be more...), I really don't have more details, maybe this weekend I'll try to see if the track is already marked. Racing may be fun even at my slow speed, at least it has made me improve my ridding a little! You could try it just to see if it gives you some fun!

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, maybe that UGI will take some time to get to your bike but it seems that you are in the right possition to document our demmise... =) aniway I would really like to have a look at Rene's wheels, not that I want another set of wheels... I think that with my current "killer bees" are more than enough...! (did he get the gunmetal ones? yes I know I'm shallow..!)
Hope to se you all soon for a ride!

El Rivas 
(The Decadent One?)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Well, maybe that UGI will take some time to get to your bike but it seems that you are in the right possition to document our demmise... =) aniway I would really like to have a look at Rene's wheels, not that I want another set of wheels... I think that with my current "killer bees" are more than enough...! (did he get the gunmetal ones? yes I know I'm shallow..!)
> Hope to se you all soon for a ride!
> 
> El Rivas
> (The Decadent One?)


nope... he has these hubs since february when I got my Blade. Those are black.

He wants a pair of gunmetal ones ... but the XC hubs for his Vertex (He has three bikes but only two wheelsets  )

You shouldn't have mentioned your killer bees... now I remember you owe us PICS!!!


----------

